

Ask HN: Ask HN: For 2013 - Emacs users on OS X, what's your setup? - azochz

Updates from this 2009 question: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=465858<p>I&#x27;m just switching from Sublime Text to Emacs.<p>For OSX users - what does your Emacs setup look like? What distribution do you use?
======
zmjones
Here is mine: [http://www.zmjones.com/mac-
setup.html](http://www.zmjones.com/mac-setup.html)

